# My Set Up



## Wahaj (May 5, 2008)

Bought a bookshelf for my new flat, as you can see, not many shelves 

I have 3 slippers, including 2 Leeanums, A bog standard Zygopetalum, A bit Odontoglossum of some sort, a couple of small Oncidiums. Then I've got a Tillandsia, a fern, a peace lilly with some maranta like plants. I've got some easter cacti, some other cacti and a panama orange I've bought the other day.

I've got a phag grande virginia on the way, and a couple of other paphs.

(btw sorry if it's in the wrong section, and sorry don't really know much more about the plants!)


----------



## Candace (May 5, 2008)

Black, white, red and grey are my favorite household decorating colors. Good idea encorporating some collectibles and art type objects within your growing area.


----------



## Wahaj (May 5, 2008)

thanks!

I know it looks a bit dark, but i took the picture in the evening. Not sure if you can see in the 1st pic but there's 2 big windows on the ceiling just above. I think it's south east facing.


----------



## Grandma M (May 5, 2008)

Very nice setuup. Time to buy more orchids.

Marilyn


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

Wow. I wish I could remember when I could keep all the orchids on one shelf. :crazy: That fern on the bottom looks like one that need lots o' humidity. Good Luck!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 5, 2008)

I agree with Candace: great looking set up, love the color scheme...


----------



## Wahaj (May 6, 2008)

thanks guys  my whole flat has that scheme.

And eric, no idea what type of fern it is. It seems it's not one of the moisture hungry ones, and more that it detests strong light. I've had it in a bathroom before where people were constantly having showers. It was warm and very humid yet it started to scorch and lose leaves in the light, even though the windows were heavily frosted.

However now it sits in the living room at the bottom of the shelf, pretty shaded and it's putting on lots of new growth. it's one of those slightly wavy leaved types.

And yes, i will be needed much more room soon! I have a few orchids on their way, a few more in talks of purchase....and then I've got chelsea flower show soon! I'm assuming I might be raiding them when I get there.

now all I need now is some money!


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2008)

Wahaj said:


> And eric, no idea what type of fern it is. I've had it in a bathroom before where people were constantly having showers.


:evil: You naughty you!!! 


Wahaj said:


> now all I need now is some money!


Sell non-orchids! Invest in non-exportable plants so when they become legal you can make huge profit in US sales!


----------



## Wahaj (May 6, 2008)

that's true. but you gotta have the room haha. my boyfriend already detests the plants i have. if i had more, and a business going, i'm sure he'd leave me haha.

but then i guess at least id have more room to grow plants haha.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2008)

.and meet more people to invite into the shower! oke:


----------



## Wahaj (May 6, 2008)

My shower can hold 4 people you know! don't ask me how i know that.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2008)

So does mine but you have to be very [intimately] close.


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2008)

Did someone say FOUR people in a shower???!!! Candace and Elena, room for one more???  

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## Candace (May 6, 2008)

Uh oh! I think you guys may need a cold shower:>


----------



## Wahaj (May 7, 2008)

hahaha oh christ where were we!

oh yea in my shower...


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Did someone say FOUR people in a shower???!!! Candace and Elena, room for one more??? 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Cool set up!!!

Ramon


----------

